# Commercial Motor Vehicles & Extra Lights



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

Good day.

I don't drive anymore, but my drivers have come to me with questions on this a number of times. From my reading of the FMCSR's, I *think* I have the right idea, but I figured that I'd ask where it counts -- from those who are actually writing the citations for such things!

This is actually three questions in one:

If a CMV (tractor-trailer in my case) has more than the required number of lights (for example, instead of the 5 on the rear for clearance lights, they have a strip of lights all the way across), is this a violation?
If they have more than the proper number of lights and have a light or two out, but still have at least the required number up, is this a violation? Again, thinking toward those trucks with a long strip of lights -- and would it matter which ones... for example, if the right-most one on the rear was out (one of the required ones in this case).
Lastly, I've had a couple drivers want to put lights in odd places -- in the windows and on the grill, for example. It seems to me as though this would be in violation as well, even if they were amber.
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## otherstate329 (Jun 19, 2008)

They should be amber lights, like the D.O.T. Anything else you will run into legality issues. If it was a security company, expecially on private property, thats different. Hope this helps.


----------



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

otherstate329 said:


> They should be amber lights, like the D.O.T. Anything else you will run into legality issues. If it was a security company, expecially on private property, thats different. Hope this helps.


So, amber lights are okay up front, and the extras are okay? Thanks, by the way.

Now...to figure out what the deal is with what happens when they burn out (aside from me getting up on a rickety ladder...).


----------



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Keeping it simple, if you have a light on your vehicle it needs to be working.


Awesome. That's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks much!


----------



## otherstate329 (Jun 19, 2008)

I checked with a few guys, anything Amber and/or white(clear) is fine. It can go anywhere on your vehicle or trailer. Hope this helps.


----------



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

otherstate329 said:


> I checked with a few guys, anything Amber and/or white(clear) is fine. It can go anywhere on your vehicle or trailer. Hope this helps.


Awesome -- thanks for being so helpful!


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

One of the regulations does say that there can only be three rear identification lamps, no more. It is not something that is enforced, at least not in New England. At training in MA we are told to not enforce it, more lights = more visible. All the NE & NY go to MA for training, so it should be universally unenforced.

Under 393.9, all *Required* lights must be capable of operation. If you have three rear identification lamps working, you are safe federally. Locally, all lights need to be working. You would run into state law violations with non-working lights.


----------



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

futureMSP said:


> One of the regulations does say that there can only be three rear identification lamps, no more. It is not something that is enforced, at least not in New England. At training in MA we are told to not enforce it, more lights = more visible. All the NE & NY go to MA for training, so it should be universally unenforced.
> 
> Under 393.9, all *Required* lights must be capable of operation. If you have three rear identification lamps working, you are safe federally. Locally, all lights need to be working. You would run into state law violations with non-working lights.


I'd heard something about that with the ID/clearance lights, but saw so many trucks with the full strip of them that I was confused. I suppose at this point, I'm really only concerned with MA and CT now (not 48 states like I was when I was OTR) so that works for me.

Thanks for the info!


----------

